# Weekly Competition 2017-30



## Mike Hughey (Jul 25, 2017)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 50 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *F2 U2 R2 F' U F2 U2 F' R U'
*2. *F2 U2 R2 U' F' U2 F U' R
*3. *U' F2 U' F R F' U2 R2 U'
*4. *R2 U F R' F2 U' R2 U' R U2
*5. *F R' F' R F R2 F R' U2

*3x3x3
1. *D R2 D F2 U2 L2 U L2 D' L2 U2 B' R' F U R D2 R' B' U' B'
*2. *R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D2 U L2 B2 D2 L F' U' B U2 B2 R' U' F' L
*3. *R' L D' F2 D' R2 B L F' R' D2 R2 F2 B2 U F2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L2
*4. *B' D2 L2 F L2 B2 R2 D2 F' L2 F' U L R' D' B R2 U' F' D'
*5. *B2 R2 D R2 D B2 D2 L2 F2 U R2 B F2 R U' F' U F2 L2 B R

*4x4x4
1. *D2 L2 R' B2 D F' Rw2 B' Fw Rw B Fw2 L Rw2 R B' D Fw' D' L' Rw' R Uw R2 Fw' D' U2 L' Rw' Fw R' B2 Fw2 Uw L D' B' D' B' U'
*2. *B2 Rw2 D' R' F' D' B2 R2 U' L' Uw' Fw D2 L' Rw' U2 F' R' Fw2 Rw2 B2 L' D' L2 D2 Uw U F2 Uw F L2 D' Rw' B2 F' R B2 Fw R2 B2
*3. *Rw' R Fw2 F Uw L Rw Fw' R' B Fw' R D Uw U2 B2 Fw2 U' L B F' D' U L' R2 Uw' Fw' Uw B2 Fw2 D2 Fw D2 L2 Fw' F2 R Uw2 B2 D2
*4. *B L2 Rw2 Fw F2 R U2 B Fw U' L2 Rw' R U R Uw2 B2 Fw' Uw L Rw R F Rw' U L2 B Uw2 U2 R' D2 L2 B' Fw2 F L Rw D2 B Fw'
*5. *B' D U' Fw' D U L2 Fw F R2 D' U' L F2 Uw' B' U2 B2 U' Fw2 Rw' B2 Fw' Rw2 R F2 D L' Rw' Fw' Uw2 B' F Uw2 Rw2 U Fw D B' U2

*5x5x5
1. *Lw' Bw F' Dw2 Lw F' L' Fw' Rw R' D2 B Bw2 D' Dw2 Uw2 Lw2 U2 L2 Lw' R2 Dw' Bw Fw2 Uw Rw Uw Lw' B' Uw' Bw Fw2 L' D' Rw2 B' Rw2 Bw2 L Bw2 D R D' Dw' Uw' B2 F2 Rw2 Uw U2 B Rw2 D U Fw U2 L R' D Fw'
*2. *D U Bw' Dw2 U' R' B' Bw D2 U R Dw' U2 L Rw2 Fw' D' Dw2 Lw2 Rw2 Uw2 U Lw2 R2 B Dw2 Fw D' B2 Fw' F D B2 D2 Rw F L R2 Bw2 Dw' Uw' U' B2 F' U2 F2 Lw D' Uw Bw2 Rw' Uw U2 F2 L Rw' B' F' Rw2 Dw2
*3. *D' U' B D2 Uw2 B Bw Lw2 F2 R2 Bw' Rw U B Dw' Fw2 F' Uw L Lw' Dw2 Bw Dw' Uw2 U Bw Dw2 B2 Bw D2 U2 Lw2 Dw Uw' R Fw Uw2 U' Fw2 Lw Rw Dw Uw U2 Rw' F' U' R' D R' B' U' B2 Fw' R2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 B' Fw'
*4. *L' Bw2 Lw2 D' Uw' L Bw' D2 B Bw2 Fw' Lw B2 Bw' Fw' Rw2 D2 R D2 Fw Dw2 Bw' Fw2 U' R' B2 Fw' F2 Dw Uw2 B2 Fw L2 Rw B2 Dw' L D' Dw U' L2 Lw2 Fw' L' D' Fw F2 Rw Bw Fw Uw2 L' Lw D' Uw L' R' F Uw' Lw2
*5. *Lw' U Fw' F' U2 F L2 Lw Rw' Bw2 Lw' R' B' Rw' R2 B' Bw' L2 F' Rw B2 D U R' Dw' F2 Lw' F R2 Dw2 Bw' L2 Lw2 R Dw' F2 Lw R' Dw' L Fw' Dw' L Rw2 R D' Bw2 Uw Fw2 D' Bw' R Uw' Bw R' F Dw2 Bw2 Fw2 Uw'

*6x6x6
1. *B' 2B2 U2 2F2 2R2 R2 2D U R 2F' 3U U' B2 2D' 3U' R 3U 2R2 R2 3F L' 2D 3U U 3F D R2 U' 2L2 2B2 2F' D2 2U2 3R2 2D' 2B' R2 U' 3R' R2 D2 2D2 U' 3F2 2D2 U' 3F 3U' B' 2F 3R2 B2 3F' F2 U2 L2 2R 3U 2U' 2R2 B' 2B' D2 3U U' L' 3F 3R2 F2 D2
*2. *3U 2L2 3R 2U' U' 2B' 3F F2 L D 2F' L R' 2B2 D 2D2 F 3U2 L2 2R2 F L2 3R B 2F D2 2U' F2 2D' B' F2 2U' B2 L2 F' 2U' 2B 3R D L' 3U' 2B2 3F2 F2 R2 2F' U' B2 3F F2 3R' U 3F' D2 2B 2U2 2F 2D 3U' U2 B 2D U' 2B' 2R 2U' 2B 2U' F' L
*3. *U 2L2 D 2D' U' 2L2 3R 2R' 3F' 2U2 F D 3U' 2B 3U2 U 3F F2 L 3R 2R' R2 B 2D 3U L 3U' 2L' 2B 3U' 2F2 2D' U' 3F 3U' 2U2 U' B 2R' 3U 3R2 3F' 3R' 2R' R' 3U F' 2D' 2L2 U2 2F2 U L' 2B' R' 2B' 2R' F 3R2 F' 2D' 2U L2 3R' 2D U' 2L' 3U' 2U U
*4. *3R2 U' 2L2 2B' D' 3U' 2U' 2L 3U2 2F U' 3R2 2U2 3R' 2B2 D' U 2F F2 L2 2L 2F 3R2 2R' 2D R2 U2 2B 3F' F' 2R 2F2 L2 3R R2 D2 2L R 2U2 2F2 R2 B2 3U' 2B 3R' 2B 2D F R2 2U2 U2 B' L2 3U2 2L2 F2 L D2 U2 3R' 2U 3R2 2D 2B2 3R2 3U' 2L2 2R' 3F F'
*5. *2B' 2F2 2L' 2B D' 3R' 3U U' 3R R' 2B' D2 2U U 2F 2L' 2R' B' 2B 3F' L2 B F' 2U L B' 2B 3F' F' 3R' 3F L2 R 2U' 2F D2 U R D 3U2 2B2 D 2D2 R 2B D' B2 3R2 R' 2U B2 3F' 2F2 U' R2 2D2 F2 3U2 2L' 3U 2B2 R U2 R2 F 2D2 3U' 2U' R 3F2

*7x7x7
1. *2B2 3F' R 2D2 L' 2B2 3B 2F2 D' F2 3U' 3R 2F2 3D 2R2 3U 2R' D' L' 3B' 2U' 2L2 2U' 3B D2 2R2 D2 3U 3L B 2R' 2U B' 2B' 3B2 F' 2L D 2D 3D 3L2 3R 2R' R' 2B 3D' 2B' 3F2 F' 2R' 3F 3R 2U2 2L' D2 3U2 2U F' 3D 3F 3R2 D2 3U 3R R2 U2 2R2 D2 3D 3L' 3F2 F' L' 2F F2 2L' 3L2 3R' 2R2 B 3D2 U2 R2 F 2L 3R' 2B2 2D' B2 2B 3B2 L 3D 3U2 2L 3F2 D' 3B' L2 U
*2. *3L2 D 2D2 2L 3U2 3R' 3U 3L2 F L 3U 2R2 2D2 U2 2L2 3D' 2U2 3L2 3R 2R R2 F 2U2 3B F' L2 2L 2B2 3B2 F2 D 2F D' B 3B' 2F F 2L 3D' 3R2 3U R' U 2F' 3L2 2F 3U2 2F' F2 3L' 2R' 3D2 3U2 2F 2L2 3L' 3B 2F' F' 3D' 2R2 3U 3R' 2R2 2B 2F' 2D 3F2 D' 2U2 3F 2R2 B2 2L F 2R2 3B' 2U' R B' 2L2 D' 3D' 2U' 2L2 B 2F' 2U' B2 3F' R U 3F2 U2 3F' F R' 2F' U' 3B
*3. *3U2 3R2 R 2F2 2L 3L2 2R' 3F' L2 2D' 2B2 D2 2D 3L2 2F2 3U2 F' R2 B' 2U 3R2 3B2 D 3L2 3B2 D' 2D' 3U 2U 3B 3F2 F' 2D 2F 3D2 3L 2D2 3U' 3F' 2D' 2U2 U' B 2B2 3R' B' 2R 2D 2F R2 D' 3L' 2D' 3U' L 2D' 3U' 2U2 3L2 2R2 3B 3F2 3U' 2L' 3L 3R2 2R' F U2 2B F 3L2 R' 2U' 2B2 3B' 3F' 3L B2 3U' U' 2R2 D 3U' L2 3F2 L' 3U L2 3B' 2R' R2 2D' 2F' D 2U' U2 R' 3F 2R
*4. *3D' U' R 3B F2 2R' 3U 2U U2 3L2 R 3D' 3U2 2U 2R2 2B' 2U' 3R B2 2D 3B' L' 2R' U2 F U' B 3R D 3U R2 3F2 3R2 U 2L' F 2U 2R 2D2 F D F2 2U2 3B2 2F2 2D' 3U' 2L' U L' 2L2 3L 3F R' D2 3U 3L' 3R' 3B 2D 3U B 2U2 B' 3B2 D' R' 3B2 3R2 R' 2B2 L' 3U2 2B' 3B2 2U2 3F2 2R' B2 3F2 F2 2U2 B 3U U' 3R2 R 3F 2L 3F' F2 2U2 3F R2 U2 2L 3U U' 2F 2L2
*5. *D2 U B R2 D2 3B2 2L2 3R 2B 3F' D2 2B D' 3U' L D U2 2R' 2D' 3R' 3B 2D' F' 3R2 3D F' L' 3F' 3U' 3B2 F 2D2 B' 3U' 3F' D' 2L' 3R2 2R' R' B' L' 2R2 2U' 2F2 L2 2D2 2B2 3L2 2F D' 2B 3D' L2 2R' 2D' 2U' U B 2B U' B' 2B' 2R2 B 3L2 2F U2 2F' 3D2 B 3D 3U 2U2 3B2 3L 2R2 R' 3U2 2U 3B2 3R' 3D' 3U 2F' 2U 3B 3F' R2 2U2 2F2 3U 3L' 2R2 D2 3D2 L 3R2 2R' 2U2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *R2 F' U' R2 U' F U2
*2. *U2 F2 R2 U' R' F R' F' U'
*3. *F U' R F' R' F2 R' F2 R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *B' U' L' D' R F2 R F2 D L2 U B' U' L' F B2 U' D B2 Rw Uw2
*2. *B' U' D' F2 B D F D' R2 D2 L2 U2 R2 B2 L R2 F' D L2 B' D Rw
*3. *L2 F B U R2 F2 R' F R' L' D U2 B2 F2 R2 B R U' B' U2 Fw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *Fw F D Rw2 U L2 R D' Uw U2 Rw B' Fw Rw' B2 D2 Fw2 U' R F2 L R2 U' Rw2 Uw2 R D Fw2 L2 R Fw2 Rw Fw2 D' B' Fw D' U Rw' B
*2. *R2 U' L2 F Uw Fw2 R' B2 L' R B D2 R Uw' R2 Fw2 U2 Fw' F Rw2 Uw' R D Uw2 R' Uw U' L2 R2 Uw' Rw' Uw' L2 R F R Uw' L' B Fw'
*3. *L' Rw2 Fw2 L2 B2 D2 L' Fw Rw R2 U' B F2 R2 Uw F' D2 U Rw2 B' F Uw B2 L' R Fw' L2 F2 R D2 F' D B2 Fw2 Rw' D' Uw2 U2 Rw' F'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Uw U F Rw B D U2 F2 D' Bw2 L R' Bw' D2 Uw U Bw L Fw' L2 Dw' Uw U' Rw' B' Bw D2 U' Rw2 Dw2 U L Lw2 Dw2 Uw2 U B Bw2 R2 Fw' L Rw Bw Lw D' Dw2 U' F R' Bw2 F Lw2 U2 R D2 L Lw' Rw' B' Lw2
*2. *B2 U2 L' U L2 D' R D2 B U' B2 Rw U' Rw' Dw Bw' Rw2 Fw Lw F Lw2 Rw2 F U' L' R2 Dw2 Fw D L2 U L B' Dw' Uw2 U' Rw2 D Uw B2 Fw2 D R' Dw' Lw2 Rw' Bw2 D2 Lw U2 Rw' Dw2 L Lw R' Dw' Bw Fw' D Bw
*3. *B' U Rw R2 B2 R' Uw2 Lw Fw L Bw Fw' Dw2 U2 Bw2 Lw' B2 F2 Dw' U2 F2 Uw Bw2 Fw2 Rw' Bw' Lw' Dw Fw2 Lw' Rw R' Bw Fw2 U2 Rw2 F' D U2 Lw Rw2 U' L' Lw Dw2 B2 Uw' Bw' D L' B Rw2 D Uw2 Lw' R D Dw Uw B2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *3F2 3U' 2L2 3R2 2D2 3R R' B' L 3U 2B' U2 3F' 3R2 2D 2B' 3F 3R' 3F U' 3R D2 2D 3U U2 2R B2 L' 3R B' 3F' L' 2F2 2L D' L2 2F 2U2 3F 2F' L 3F2 L' 2R' U' 2L' 2R2 2B' L2 R U' 2L2 U R 2B2 2F' 2D' U' B' F 2R2 2U2 B' 2U L 2L' 3R2 2D 3R2 B

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *2D2 B' D 3F' 3D' 3L2 2F' R' 2D L2 2B' F' 2U2 3F F' L' U' 2F' 2L2 F U' B 3D' 3U 2R2 3F L2 3D2 2L 3B2 U' R 2F' 3L 3B2 3D' L' 3R2 3B' 3L' 3B2 2L 3R2 2R2 3D2 2U2 3L 3D B' 2F 2D' 3U' 2F2 3U U F R2 3U2 2F F2 3U U2 L2 F2 L' 2L 3D L2 2U R 3D2 L2 R D2 F' 3U2 F2 D2 U2 F' 2L' R' B' 2L' B2 2B2 2L 2R 3U2 3R2 3F2 F 3U 3F F 2D 3D2 3U' 2R2 2U2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *U2 R' F2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 B' R' L F' D' U' L2 R B2 L F R' Fw Uw
*2. *F2 U' F' L F2 B U2 L U' R2 L2 U' B' U' R' L' F D F2 Rw2 Uw'
*3. *L2 R D' L F2 B D' R2 L D2 F B2 R2 F D U R' U F' L' Uw
*4. *R2 D U2 F B D2 U F2 R' L2 U D' R B2 U B' F D2 F' Rw Uw'
*5. *F2 L' D2 U2 F2 D2 B' L2 F D2 U' L B2 F' R D2 R2 F2 U' Fw'
*6. *U' L' F' U D2 F B2 R' F2 B L2 F2 L B2 U' D' F L2 U2 Fw Uw'
*7. *R' L D L2 U' F2 B' L2 U L' D' L2 U' B D' R U' F U2 Rw Uw'
*8. *L2 F U L2 F' U2 B' L R2 U' R' B D L R' F' R2 L2 F2 L Fw' Uw'
*9. *U' F' D' R D R D2 U2 R2 U' R U2 L2 R' D B' D L F Rw' Uw
*10. *B' F L' U2 R2 D2 R2 B' F2 U2 D R B U' R' U F U' F U Fw' Uw'
*11. *D2 B U D' F L2 D2 R' U2 R2 L U D' R2 D B' D L B2 U' Rw2 Uw
*12. *B' D2 F2 D' B' R L' F2 U' B D' B' F2 D' B2 R2 U B U F' Rw Uw2
*13. *F' L2 U' L' D F2 R F R2 U' R B2 L2 F L2 F R' F' L D' Fw Uw'
*14. *R2 B2 F L R U2 F2 B2 U F U' R2 B R D R U2 F U2 B' F Rw2 Uw
*15. *F R' D2 R' L B F2 U2 L' F2 R2 U D2 R2 F2 D L' B U2 Fw' Uw2
*16. *D L' R D2 U F U L' R2 B' U B L2 B' D' L2 F L D2 L' U' Rw2 Uw
*17. *B U' B2 R2 B L U2 F' B2 R' B2 R D2 L U2 L2 D B L Fw' Uw2
*18. *R' U' F2 B2 R2 D' U F2 R' F D2 U2 L2 F U B' F U2 B D Fw Uw2
*19. *L D2 U2 F' D2 B2 R2 B L2 B F R L2 F U L2 U' B2 L' D2 U' Rw Uw'
*20. *U2 R U' L2 D U' L2 B' U' B2 L2 R2 B' U' R2 D2 L2 F' U2 R U Rw Uw2
*21. *R2 U B U' B U2 R' L2 U2 L' R2 B L' R' F L' R' U B2 Rw2 Uw
*22. *F2 R2 U2 F' D' L' U R2 F U' F2 R2 U2 D F' B' L2 U2 F' D2 B2 Rw2 Uw'
*23. *L' F B2 U' L2 R' D R2 L U2 L R2 U F D' F' L2 F2 R' B Rw' Uw2
*24. *R' U' B2 D' R' D U' F2 D R' L' D U2 L' F' B2 D2 R U' Rw Uw2
*25. *R' L2 D2 R' B U R' D' B U' R2 D' F' L' R' F U2 R2 D' Fw' Uw2
*26. *D' U' F2 U2 L2 B2 F' R' L2 F2 U' L' R' B2 D2 L2 B L' D2 Fw'
*27. *L U' L' U D2 L U D B2 F' R2 F B2 D' R D2 U' R F' Rw Uw2
*28. *U' L U' B F2 R B2 U D2 L D2 L2 F2 U' B L B' U2 B' Rw' Uw2
*29. *F R2 U' B D B2 R' B2 D' U R2 U2 F L2 F R F L2 F' R2 Fw Uw'
*30. *L U' F D B' U2 D2 F' B2 L' R U' F' D U L' R D L B' F Rw' Uw'
*31. *B2 D F U' R' L' D' R' D B2 L' R2 B' L U2 D' B' D2 U F2 Rw2
*32. *F2 L R B' L2 U' D F D' U B' L2 B' D2 B2 F' U L' B2 F Rw2 Uw
*33. *U' D' L2 D L2 B2 U' D' L B2 L U B' R' B' L U' R2 F' Rw2 Uw
*34. *R B2 L' D2 R U' D' L B D2 U' L' D2 R2 L D' U2 L2 B2 R' Fw Uw2
*35. *F2 B' L U L' D B R' B2 L D L F2 B' L' U' L D' F' Rw' Uw
*36. *U' F' U' L F D F L2 R D2 B' R D' R' B' F D' B2 R D2 R' Fw Uw2
*37. *B' R L2 U B' L' F' L2 U2 L2 D2 F' B2 L U2 B2 F' R' L2 U2 D Fw' Uw
*38. *R2 L' B' F L' R' F' U2 F2 U L D2 F2 L F' R U' L' B' U2 Rw2 Uw2
*39. *R' L' F' D' R2 L' B F L2 U R' L2 D B F' U L U D' Rw
*40. *B2 D' B D' B D2 L2 B2 D2 U' B2 D' L F2 R' B U R2 U' F' L' Fw Uw
*41. *D L D' U' L' B2 U F U2 R U' B' U' D2 R' U B D F Rw2 Uw
*42. *D R' B' L F U' L2 U D2 L B' D' F R D F' B R2 D' Fw' Uw
*43. *D U R2 L F' B' D' U' R2 D R F' U' L' U L2 U' B2 R' F R' Fw' Uw
*44. *B L' U' D' L' U D L' R D2 R F' R B' R D B' U2 F' L Fw Uw2
*45. *U F L R2 D' U R B2 R U' D2 R2 D B' R B U2 F2 D2 L U Rw
*46. *B R B' U' D2 F' D' L' U' L' F' R' D2 R2 U2 B' F2 R' D' F2 R Fw Uw'
*47. *F R' F U' F2 D L' B2 U' F2 B L' B' U D2 B' D' F D L' U2 Fw' Uw'
*48. *F' D B2 L2 U2 F R' F2 D2 U2 B U' R L' D B F U2 D Rw2 Uw'
*49. *R U2 F2 D' R2 D F B U' R2 D' B D' L B' F2 D' B U R2 F Rw Uw2
*50. *R2 B L2 B' D' L' B' D2 F' L B' F2 U F' B2 R' F U2 R U' R' Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *D B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 U F2 U2 F' R B U' F' D U L' F D
*2. *R2 U B L' U' R' F' U2 R U R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 L' D2 B2 R U2
*3. *D L2 U B2 L2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 D' L D' F2 L' B R D2 L' B U'
*4. *L D2 L U2 L' F2 R2 D2 R B2 R' F' L2 R B R2 D' R F2 U' B'
*5. *L2 U' F' U R' F D L B2 R2 U' R2 U' D2 L2 U F2 B2 L2

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *R' D' B U F' D2 L F2 L2 F U L2 F2 L2 U F2 R2 U F2 D R2
*2. *L2 U R2 B2 L2 U' B2 R2 D U2 L2 F' D2 L' B2 F' L U' F' D R
*3. *D2 L2 F D B2 U L' F U F B2 R2 D2 B2 U' R2 U F2 R2 B2
*4. *F2 D2 F2 D F2 D' L2 D' B2 U' F2 L D2 F2 R D F U F' U F2
*5. *B2 R F2 B2 L U2 D' L F R' B L2 D2 R2 F' U2 D2 R2 F R2 B

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *B' D F R L D' L2 F2 L U' F L2 U2 B L2 F' B' L2 F' U2
*2. *D2 L2 B D2 U2 L2 F U2 R2 F2 U2 R U B' D R' B' D B F2
*3. *U2 R2 D F2 D' F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 L2 R' U L D2 R' U2 B' L F' R2
*4. *R2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 U2 F2 D2 R B L2 D L U' B2 R' F U'
*5. *F2 R2 F2 D' L2 U2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 F' R D2 U B2 R B L' U F

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *B2 R B2 L2 F2 R F2 R' D2 L' B' D' L2 F' L U F2 U R' U2

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *F2 U R2 U F' R2 F' R2 U
*3. *F' L2 B L2 U D' B' L' D F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R F2 R2 F2 U2 D2
*4. *Rw Fw D2 Uw' F' D2 U B2 Fw' F Rw2 D' B' F' Rw2 R2 B Uw' L' D R' Fw' L' F U2 F2 D2 Fw F2 R2 D2 Rw2 Fw2 F' L B Uw2 Rw' D' Fw

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *F2 U R U2 F2 U' R'
*3. *D2 L2 R2 B L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F' U' R B' F' L2 D F2 L2 D R2
*4. *B2 D' L R2 Fw2 D2 L' Fw2 U R2 U' Fw2 D2 U R2 F D' B2 Rw2 Fw' Rw Fw' F' Rw F' Uw L2 Rw2 B Fw' F' Uw2 B F' R' Uw' R2 D2 B U'
*5. *Uw Bw2 Lw' U2 B2 F' Rw D2 Uw U' Bw2 Lw D2 Lw B2 F2 Rw2 Dw U' F Uw2 Fw2 F2 L' Lw' D2 Dw Lw' R' Bw' R2 Fw2 Lw2 F' Rw Bw2 F' R' Fw' F' Dw2 B' U Fw2 Uw' F D L Rw B U L2 Uw Lw' Bw Dw' R' B Bw' Fw'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *U2 F' U' R2 F R2 F
*3. *U2 B' R' U D' R2 L' F' R2 F U' L2 F2 U L2 F2 U' B2 D B2 L2
*4. *B' Fw D' L' Rw' D B' U2 R B2 F2 D' L D Uw2 U F' L2 Fw' Rw' Fw F2 U Fw2 Uw B' F' D2 Fw' Rw R2 B F' U' B2 L' B2 R' D2 U'
*5. *Bw2 L Uw' Lw' Fw Dw2 Bw' F' Lw D Dw2 Uw Lw' R' U Bw' Rw R2 Dw' F2 U' R' Dw U' Lw2 B' L Lw2 Rw2 B' Bw2 Fw' D2 Bw D' Dw' Uw2 Fw' D' R' D' F' D' F Rw2 R' U' F2 Dw' Fw2 Lw' Fw F L Uw2 L2 Uw' F' D Uw
*6. *D 2D' 2U 2R 3F' F' 2U L2 2B2 3R2 D R B2 2D2 F 2L' 2B2 D2 2D2 3U2 F2 L 2D2 2U2 2L 3R 2R' 3F 2F' U2 3F 3U2 3R2 U2 3F 2U' 2R2 2U 2R 2D 2L' B 2R 2B2 R' D' 3U 2U2 U R 3F D' B 2U' 2F2 U' R 2D2 2B' 2L 2F 2L2 3R' R2 D 2B2 3R2 D2 2D2 2F'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *F' R U' F2 R' F' U' R2 F
*3. *F' U2 B U2 F2 D2 F L2 B F' U2 L' F' L F' D L2 U L' D2 U
*4. *Rw2 R2 U F Rw2 D Uw2 U' L' B2 Rw' B' R2 B2 F' R2 D' Uw' Fw2 U Rw2 R2 B Rw Uw2 U Rw Uw2 B2 Uw' U' R' B F R2 F Uw' B' Fw' D
*5. *L2 Rw U' Rw' Uw Bw U R2 Uw2 Bw Uw' Rw' U2 L' R Dw2 Uw' B2 Bw' Lw R2 B2 Fw Lw R2 Bw' D Fw' L' Lw2 R2 Fw' L Lw' Rw2 Fw Rw' Bw Fw2 D' Dw2 Uw B' U Lw Uw2 B2 F' Lw2 Bw Dw2 Uw2 Fw F2 Uw R' B2 F2 R2 U
*6. *2L 2B D 2L' 2D' 2F' D 2D 3U 2U F 3U2 2R 3F' 2F F2 2R 3F2 2D' 2U L 2U' L' 2L2 D B 2B 2R 2F' 2D2 2L' B' 3R' R' U' R' D2 U 3R 2R2 2B' 3F 2R2 2D 2B2 L' 2B' 2D 2R' 2D 2R' 2B R2 2D' R2 2B 2F F' U2 B 2B 3F 3R2 U2 2L2 2D L2 2R B R'
*7. *R 3D 3F D2 2U' B 2L' 2B2 2F' 2R' 3U B 2F2 2U' 2F' 3D' 2U2 B2 L' 3F' 3L' R' 2D' F2 D 2D' 3R2 3D2 3B 2F D 2U L' 3L' 3B 3F2 2L2 3R' 3B' 3D2 2F R 2F 2U2 3L' 2B 2F U' L2 3L2 B' D 2L 3U' 3L2 3U 2U' 3F 3L' 2B' 2R2 2D2 3U2 2U' 3R2 2B2 2L' U' 3B2 R' 2F L2 F2 3D 3U' 2U2 3F' L2 3B 2D2 3U L B D' 3D2 2F2 D 3F 3L 3B D 2F 3R' 2R2 U2 3L' 3R 2U' 3F' F'

*Clock
1. *UR4+ DR4- DL4- UL4- U3- R6+ D6+ L1+ ALL4+ y2 U5+ R3- D2+ L3- ALL4+ DL UL
*2. *UR1- DR5+ DL1- UL2+ U2+ R0+ D2+ L2+ ALL3- y2 U2+ R3+ D5- L4- ALL4+ DL
*3. *UR6+ DR5- DL5+ UL4+ U3- R0+ D6+ L6+ ALL4- y2 U2+ R2+ D3+ L6+ ALL2+ UR DR DL UL
*4. *UR5+ DR4+ DL2+ UL5- U1- R4- D0+ L2- ALL3+ y2 U2+ R5+ D6+ L2+ ALL5+ UR DR
*5. *UR4+ DR5- DL5- UL3+ U1- R6+ D4- L2+ ALL5- y2 U0+ R2- D2+ L3+ ALL4-

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *U' R U' B L' U' B' L' l' r' b'
*2. *R' B U' B L R L' B' b
*3. *U B' U L' B U' R' U' l r b'
*4. *L U L R L U R l b u'
*5. *R B' U R B' R U r b' u'

*Square-1
1. *(4, 0) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (0, 5) / (-4, 0) / (2, 0) / (6, 0) /
*2. *(0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (3, 3) / (-2, 1) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 2) / (-5, 0) / (0, 4) / (0, -2)
*3. *(1, -3) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, 2) / (3, 4) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, 2) / (-2, 0) / (-5, -2)
*4. *(3, 2) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (3, 0) / (-4, 2) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (-1, 6) / (-3, -3) / (0, 1) / (0, -2)
*5. *(6, -1) / (1, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, 4) / (4, 0)

*Skewb
1. *U' B' R' B R' L R' U L' B' U'
*2. *L U B U L U L' U R' B' U'
*3. *L R U R' U' R U L U' B' U'
*4. *R' L B' U R' L U' B' U' B' U'
*5. *R L B R U R B' U' R' B' U'

*KiloMinx
1. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U

*Mini Guildford
2. *U R2 F2 R F R' F U' R'
*3. *D2 F' B U B R L2 F' D R2 F U2 B' L2 F U2 F U2 D2 L2
*4. *Fw' R2 D' Uw2 U B2 Fw' F2 L' R2 U' B2 Fw2 L' U2 L' B D' Uw2 U F2 L Uw2 U L Fw' Rw2 U2 Rw' B L2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw U F' U' Fw2 F' Uw
*5. *Lw2 B Fw' R2 U2 Fw' L Rw2 Uw' L' Dw L Dw2 B Fw L R2 Dw' Bw L Lw Bw' D2 B' D' R B Lw Dw Uw' B2 Fw' F Lw' Rw R2 B' Bw Fw' Uw L2 Bw Uw2 L D2 B' Dw2 Lw Dw' B2 Lw' D L Lw' D2 Fw' Lw' Fw' D' U
*OH. *F2 U2 L' U' R2 B' L D2 L F L2 F2 R' F2 D2 F2 D2 R' F2 L' U2
*Clock. *UR1+ DR0+ DL3- UL2+ U1- R1+ D4+ L6+ ALL0+ y2 U0+ R4- D1+ L1- ALL4+
*Mega. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *L R U L B' U' L' B r' b u
*Skewb. *B' R' L R U B' R B U' B' U'
*Square-1. *(1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (0, 4) / (0, 3) / (-5, 2) / (4, 0) / (-3, 2) /


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 25, 2017)

*2x2: *(5.90), 4.75, 5.47, (3.54), 5.43 *= 5.22
3x3: *16.58, 18.72, (16.01), 18.08, (19.13)* = 17.80
4x4: *1:23.65, 1:26.57, 1:22.51, (1:30.73), (1:22.34)* = 1:24.25
3x3OH: *(34.45), 43.31 , 38.74, 45.49, 36.54* = 39.53
Pyraminx: *(5.88), 3.36, (3.09), 5.82, 4.36* = 4.52 
Square-1: *1:02.92, 55.27, (47.93), (1:17.24), 49.69* = 55.96
Skewb: *13.22, (13.11), (15.55), 15.40, 14.28* = 14.31
2-3-4 Relay: 1:36.59*


----------



## asacuber (Jul 25, 2017)

2x2: (4.18), 2.83, 2.78,1.99, (1.99)=2.53// bad
2BLD: DNF, 10.05, 9.06= 9.06// decent
skewb: 5.93, 5.34, (5.27), (54.27), 5.84= 5.70// lol order: messup,meh,meh,pop on easy solve, duh
3x3: 11.45, (10.62), 12.23, (14.08), 11.91= 11.86//meh


----------



## arquillian (Jul 25, 2017)

2x2: (4.73), 2.75, 3.72, 2.50, (2.37) = 2.99
3x3: 11.40, (12.30), 10.43, (9.51), 11.74 = 11.19
4x4: (40.32), 41.26, 42.07, 41.45, (44.85) = 41.59 //no parity on first two, double parity but I knew the cases so 2LLL, pll parity, double parity. should've had at least one sub 40...
5x5: 1:13.43, 1:12.49, 1:13.28, (1:18.22), (1:11.09) = 1:13.07 //wut. PB! 
did a warmup avg before this and got 1:28  slow turning magic
6x6: 2:25.61, 2:29.32, 2:28.79, (2:30.49), (2:22.70) = 2:27.90
7x7: 3:45.07, 3:45.92, (3:38.14), (3:57.40), 3:53.94 = 3:48.31 //horrifying
oh: 22.32, (23.21), 21.79, 21.62, (21.26) = 21.91
feet: 1:20.60, 1:15.81, (1:13.54), (1:40.69), 1:22.79 = 1:19.73
2bld: 15.04[4.43], 8.86[2.74], 12.01[4.30]
3bld: 41.25[15.94], 45.64[15.12], 43.52[12.28] //failed exec on last two solves :/
mbld: 22/23 57:00 [35:37] //laptop went into power saver, had to switch it back on after attempt ended, was probably around 56:15 or so. also no practice for five days, I suck now :/
pyra: (6.17), (3.88), 5.19, 4.64. 6.04 = 5.29
mega: 1:21.82, (1:28.79), 1:23.60, (1:18.09), 1:19.56 = 1:21.66
2-4 relay: 57.52 //second best ever, best is 53
2-5 relay: 2:17.70
2-6 relay: 4:57.53 //1:16 5x5, 2:28 6x6, crap 2-4
2-7 relay: 8:37.11


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 25, 2017)

3x3: (13.288), 14.695, 13.801, (14.842), 14.679 = 14.392


----------



## DhruvA (Jul 25, 2017)

2x2- 3.489 , 3.293 , (5.920) , 4.920 , 3.172 = 3.901 average
3x3- 12.315 , 13.453 , (18.437) , 12.650 , (11.591) = 12.806 average
3x3 OH- 28.999 , 27.139 , 27.429 , (34.477) , (23.060) = 27.856 average
3x3 Feet- 42.224 , 44.887 , (40.678) , (56.280) , 42.164 = 43.092 average
4x4- (1:05.198) , 56.532 , 1:03.599 , 59.200 , (53.225) = 59.777 average
5x5- 1:58.003 , 2:00.674 , (1:43.324) , 1:45.504 , (2:09.852) = 1:54.727 average
Pyraminx- 7.574 , 3.936 , 7.629 , (7.791) , (3.571) = 6.380 average
Skewb- (4.324) , 5.880 , (1:52.019) , 6.415 , 6.403 = 6.233 average
Clock- (DNF) , 43.072 , 36.320 , (34.170) , 58.274 = 45.889 average
Square-1 - 38.664 , (25.561) , (44.425) , 25.877 , 37.777 = 34.106 average
2-4 relay - 1:21.610
2-5 relay - 3:21.127
2-6 relay - 7:39.897
2-7 relay - 13:19.553
Mini Guildford- 8:13.50


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 25, 2017)

*4x4x4*: (1:25.13), 1:26.59, 1:33.93, 1:45.14, (1:52.49) = *1:35.23
7x7x7*: 8:43.57, (8:02.89), 8:37.86, (9:13.17), 8:43.99 = *8:41.81 *Only 1 PB single this week.
*6x6x6*: (6:48.07), 5:26.37, (5:16.18), 6:22.06, 5:53.41 = *5:53.95
3x3x3 with Feet*: (2:28.59), 2:03.15, 2:18.74, (1:50.14), 2:21.86 = *2:14.59
5x5x5*: 3:06.52, 3:14.51, (3:18.90), 3:02.94, (2:49.64) = *3:07.99
3x3x3 One Handed*: (46.21), 1:07.08, 57.20, 57.29, (1:10.02) = *1:00.53
2-3-4-5-6 Relay*: *11:41.90*; 11.08, 40.31, 1:45.07, 3:35.85, 5:29.57
*Megaminx*: (3:46.60), 3:12.25, (3:10.93), 3:37.66, 3:24.13 = *3:24.69*


----------



## Aaditya Sikder (Jul 26, 2017)

3x3: (27.78), 29.44, (32.44), 28.62, 29.12 = 29.06
3x3OH: (1:06.59), (1:23.80), 1:17.63, 1:07.38, 1:13.82 = 1:12.94


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 26, 2017)

2x2: 2.72, 2.73, 2.18, 4.23, 3.13 = 2.90
3x3: 9.74, 7.44, 9.41, 9.18, 8.98 = 9.19
4x4: 54.52, 59.62, 54.51, 55.18, 56.78 = 55.50
5x5: 2:23.38, 2:22.22, 2:22.12, 2:22.18, 2:25.10 = 2:22.59
3x3 OH: 29.14, 26.16, 34.68, 30.19, 30.17 = 29.83
Skewb: 5.20, 5.23, 6.40, 6.15, 5.62 = 5.67
Square-one: 20.43, 22.54, 18.74, 19.67, 21.27 = 20.46
Pyraminx: 5.95, 4.47, 5.05, 4.04, 4.97 = 4.83
2-4 relay: 1:03.64
2-5 relay: 3:09.13


----------



## asacuber (Jul 26, 2017)

arquillian said:


> 3x3: 11.40, (12.30), 10.43, (9.51), 11.74 = 11.19
> oh: 22.32, (23.21), 21.79, 21.62, (21.26) = 21.91
> feet: 1:20.60, 1:15.81, (1:13.54), (1:40.69), 1:22.79 = 1:19.73
> 3bld: 41.25[15.94], 45.64[15.12], 43.52[12.28] = 43.47 mean. failed exec on last two solves :/


BLD result is actually best of 3, so put your result as 41.25.


----------



## The Blockhead (Jul 26, 2017)

*2x2: *6.43, 6.05, 5.77, 4.44, 6.19 = *6.00
3x3:* 20.15, 29.24, 25.12, 30.14+, 20.68 = *25.01
4x4: *1:21.16, 1:26.75, 1:14.47, 1:30.31, 1:25.84 = *1:24.58
5x5:* 2:39.24, 2:20.11, 2:26.61, 2:19.66, 2:22.23 = *2:22.98
6x6: *4:20.57, 5:02.82, 4:47.19, 4:12.78, 4:43.17 = *4:36.98
7x7:* 6:50.79, 6:44.13, 6:32.06, 6:23.09, 6:52.50 = *6:42.33
3x3 OH: *1:14.73, 46.20, 52.27, 49.87, 1:03.67 = *55.25
2x2 - 4x4: 1:46.07
2x2 - 5x5: 4:08.14
2x2 - 6x6: 8:48.56
2x2 - 7x7: 15:48.13
Clock: *22.30, 21.11+, 20.02, 20.75, 16.82 = *20.63
Megaminx: *2:32.18, 2:25.74, 2:26.67, 2:20.83, 2:20.82 = *2:24.41
Pyraminx: *17.01, 8.78, 17.60, 11.77, 16.36 = *15.05
Square-1: *1:10.66, 59.48, 1:34.01, 58.61, 57.00 = *1:02.92
Skewb: *17.45, 15.70+, 11.93, 14.31, 16.71 = *15.57
Kilominx: *1:29.82, 41.79, 56.01, 53.83, 51.21 = *53.68
Mini Guildford: 10:13.83*


----------



## muchacho (Jul 26, 2017)

*2x2*: (7.13), 5.72, (3.63), 5.65, 4.89 = *5.42*
*3x3*: (17.37), 18.89, 19.09, (27.05), 18.73 = *18.90*


----------



## xbrandationx (Jul 27, 2017)

*3x3: *(19.09), 28.76, 22.12 24.67 (31.88) = *25.19
*
_Sigh _had some avoidable mistakes on the second and fifth solve...


----------



## MartinN13 (Jul 27, 2017)

*2x2* : 5.95, (3.87), (13.86), 5.06, 5.56 (Averaged 5.52)
*3x3* : (19.76)(PB), (40.90), 28.55, 28.21, 28.08 (Averaged 28.28)
*Rubik's Clock *: 14.38, (14.08), (DNF), 18.41, 14.74 (Averaged 15.84)
*Pyraminx* : (13.49), 7.24, (5.84), 9.85, 12.74 (Averaged 9.94)
*Skewb*: 8.62, 8.71, (11.48), (5.60), 9.59 (Averaged 8.97)
*3x3 OH *: 1:02.50, 53.35, (44.85) , (DNF), 53.53 (Averaged 56.46


----------



## Linus.B (Jul 27, 2017)

2x2: (3.00), 2.17, 2.65, (1.85), 2.17 = 2.33
3x3: 13.08, 12.81, 13.11, (14.35), (11.31) = 13.00
Pyraminx: 4.21, (3.23), 3.34, (6.23), 4.05 = 3.87
Skewb: 5.85, (8.99), 4.95, (3.79), 4.86 = 5.22
2+3+4 Relay: 1:24.76
2BLD: DNF, 8.92, 11.86 = 8.92


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 27, 2017)

3x3: 9.43, 11.22, (12.59), 11.43, (7.89) = 10.69


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jul 28, 2017)

MBLD: 2/9 in 49:14[37]
1st Real MBLD Attempt. I really enjoyed it!
1 completly messed up(wrong M slice alg and stopped) the rest wer off by 2 twisted edges(4) or a 3 cycle corners(1) and then one I didnt undo an R resulting in 4 corners misplaced. Took it slow too.


----------



## arquillian (Jul 28, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> MBLD: 2/9 in 49:14[37]


That's a DNF, jbtw. Keep at it though.


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Jul 28, 2017)

2x2: 6.55, (6.94), (4.60), 5.14, 5.42 = 5.70
3x3: (19.38), 18.46, 16.42, 16.37, (14.22) = 17.08
4x4: (1:02.30), 1:12.89, 1:06.71, 1:08.17, (1:18.23) = 1:09.26
2x2 BLD: 38.33, DNF, DNF = 38.33
3x3 OH: 47.83, (33.93), (1:12.87), 43.32, 46.85 = 46.00
2-3-4 Relay: 1:46.65
Skewb: 19.41, 15.22, (9.60), (19.78), 12.87 = 15.83
Pyraminx: (15.60), 13.66, 12.09, 13.90, (11.81) = 13.22


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 28, 2017)

I'm still having issues with the site. I just did 7x7x7, using the timer on the site, but after I hit submit and went back to the main page, my results are nowhere. I think it may be related to the time elapsed between login and clicking submit, but I'm not sure. Either way, it would be much nicer if you could stay logged in permanently, just like you can on the forums.
(Thanks for fixing multi to allow DNF results.)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 28, 2017)

Keroma12 said:


> I'm still having issues with the site. I just did 7x7x7, using the timer on the site, but after I hit submit and went back to the main page, my results are nowhere. I think it may be related to the time elapsed between login and clicking submit, but I'm not sure. Either way, it would be much nicer if you could stay logged in permanently, just like you can on the forums.
> (Thanks for fixing multi to allow DNF results.)


I'm very sorry about this, Kevin. I'm working on the timer trying to get it in better shape, but it still needs some work. I'll announce here when I really think it's ready. For now, yes, that appears to be one of its biggest problems - I'd avoid using the timer on the site for events that take more than a few minutes, since it might time out on you and you could lose your times like this.

I do hope to try to fix that problem - perhaps this weekend I'll be able to get to it. I'm not sure whether I'll be able to let it stay logged in or not, but at the very least I want to make sure your times are not lost completely when it times out.


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 28, 2017)

Mike Hughey said:


> I'm very sorry about this, Kevin. I'm working on the timer trying to get it in better shape, but it still needs some work. I'll announce here when I really think it's ready. For now, yes, that appears to be one of its biggest problems - I'd avoid using the timer on the site for events that take more than a few minutes, since it might time out on you and you could lose your times like this.
> 
> I do hope to try to fix that problem - perhaps this weekend I'll be able to get to it. I'm not sure whether I'll be able to let it stay logged in or not, but at the very least I want to make sure your times are not lost completely when it times out.



Thanks Mike, I appreciate all the work you (and Mats) put into the weekly competition.


----------



## GarethBert11 (Jul 29, 2017)

*2x2: *11.17, 5.83, *12.90*, 7.59, *4.91 = 8.20 *// Fail OLL on 10s
*3x3: *15.85, *16.97*, 16.43, 14.56, *12.02 = 15.61* // Good
*4x4:
2x2 BLD:
3x3 BLD:
2+3+4: 1:40.81 *// Ok
*Pyraminx:
Skewb: 21.65*, 21.65, 15.24, 17.69,* 13.66 = 18.19* // Ok


----------



## OJ Cubing (Jul 29, 2017)

4x4: 1:07.17, (1:11.57), (49.95), 58.19, 52.64 = 59.33 //PB Ao5, but would have been so much better without that 1:07 

4BLD: 9:06.14, DNF,


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 30, 2017)

5x5x5 Blindfolded: DNF[1:50:38.48(1:11:22.48)], not yet, not yet = dnf so far


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 30, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> 5x5x5 Blindfolded: DNF[1:50:38.48(1:11:22.48)], not yet, not yet = dnf so far


Impressive times (your will to keep going ). I hold my thumbs.
Are you anywhere near?


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 30, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> 5x5x5 Blindfolded: DNF[1:50:38.48(1:11:22.48)], not yet, not yet = dnf so far


Reminds me of my first 4BLD attempt:
[1:15:xx.xx(50:xx.xx)]
My next was 30, then 26 then 35(messed up)


----------



## applezfall (Jul 30, 2017)

I do most of the event but I am bored lol
2bld:20.03:18.69 20.41+ 20.98 methodnelook yuxin white thingy rubric
pyraminx4.16 very good avg for me 
1. (7.26) U' R U' B L' U' B' L' l' r' b' 
2. (2.95) R' B U' B L R L' B' b 
3. 3.16 U B' U L' B U' R' U' l r b' 
4. 5.11 L U L R L U R l b u' 
5. 4.29 R B' U R B' R U r b' u' method l4e xman prymadim roblox
skqueb:I started yesterday :11.99 
Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-30
avg of 5: 11.99

Time List:
1. (14.64) U' B' R' B R' L R' U L' B' U' 
2. 11.85 L U B U L U L' U R' B' U' 
3. (8.66) L R U R' U' R U L U' B' U' 
4. 11.45 R' L B' U R' L U' B' U' B' U' 
5. 12.66 R L B R U R B' U' R' B' U' squeb:wingy thing method :intermidiate


----------



## Agguzi (Jul 30, 2017)

2x2: (7.906), 6.375, 6.140, (6.113), 6.165 = 6.226
3x3: 17.487, 18.728, (14.874), 17.780, (19.898) = 17.99
3x3 OH: (37.527), (47.137), 46.913, 44.026, 42.319 = 44.41
4X4: (1:18.105), (1:13.381), 1:14.740, 1:17.935, 1:17.015 = 1:16.563
2-3-4: 2:05.250


----------



## SwanX1 (Jul 30, 2017)

I did 7bld and did it in 2hrs but it shows as 2sec. Pls help?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 30, 2017)

SwanX1 said:


> I did 7bld and did it in 2hrs but it shows as 2sec. Pls help?


The question is rather how much of your results I shall remove. Simplest is all of them.
Which I will do if you do not remove the phony results yourself.
Edit: don't bother, I removed them all.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 30, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> Impressive times (your will to keep going ). I hold my thumbs.
> Are you anywhere near?


I've jut been taking it slow and trying to make sure that I have the cube fully memorized before starting.
2 attempts ago I had a 3+center cycle as my only error, and I don't know how it happened.
I'm sure that I'm able, but the trick that I can't yet manage is to not make any mistakes.

In December-January when I was practicing more, I could consistently get around 50m for my attempts. I don't think I ever got as closely-solved cubes as when I don't care about the time though.

I've got a comp in 3 weeks, and I really want a 5BLD success there. I'm sure it would be helpful to already have one at home.


----------



## SwanX1 (Jul 30, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> The question is rather how much of your results I shall remove. Simplest is all of them.
> Which I will do if you do not remove the phony results yourself.
> Edit: don't bother, I removed them all.


Aww, but i will post the real times, but don't remove them


----------



## okayama (Jul 31, 2017)

*FMC*: 27 moves


Spoiler



Scramble: B2 R B2 L2 F2 R F2 R' D2 L' B' D' L2 F' L U F2 U R' U2
Solution: R D' L D R' D L' D' F' D' F' R F' D2 B' D' B2 R L' B' U' F D' F' U F D

15 min backup solution.

(Inverse)

2x2x2 block: F' B L R' B'
More squares: B' D B D2
F2L minus 1 slot: F R' F D F
All but 5 corners: D L D2 L' D
All but 3 corners: D' L D R D' L' D R'

Insert at the beginning: D' F' U' F D F' U F


----------



## applezfall (Jul 31, 2017)

I made a account on that site but it doesnt allow me to log on it why?


----------



## DuLe (Jul 31, 2017)

3x3x3 Fewest Moves: *39*



Spoiler: Solution



*L D' L2 R' U R2 F' R2 F2 L' U' L F' R U2 R' U R' U B' F R2 B F' U R2 U' R' F' B' D2 B U B' D2 B U2 B' L*

I: L' B // 2x2x1
N: L D' L2 // 2x2x2
N: R' U R2 F' R2 // 2x2x3
N: F2 L' U' L F' // F2L-1
I: U F R U R' U' R U2 R' // -3C&3E
Skeleton:
L D' L2 R' U R2 F' R2 F2 L' U' L F' R U2 R' U * R U' R' F' ** U' B' L
* R' U B' F R2 B F' U _R_ // 3E
** B' D2 B U B' D2 B _U'_ // 3C


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 31, 2017)

applezfall said:


> I made a account on that site but it doesnt allow me to log on it why?


You must have missed somewhere. I created one for you and it works.
I'll send you a private message.


----------



## arquillian (Jul 31, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> I've got a comp in 3 weeks, and I really want a 5BLD success there. I'm sure it would be helpful to already have one at home.


I got my first and second ever successes (33 and 23 minutes) at a competition. The same competition, in fact.


----------



## Bogdan (Jul 31, 2017)

2x2x2: (6.57), 6.01, 5.30, 5.17, (4.06)-> 5.49
3x3x3: (16.36), (20.08), 17.74, 19.33, 17.45-> 18.17
4x4x4: 1:17.38, 1:14.89, (1:25.16), (1:11.57), 1:14.24-> 1:15.50
5x5x5: 2:45.53, (2:30.06), 2:34.42, 2:32.90, (3:21.26)-> 2:37.62
7x7x7: 8:21.04, 8:33.87, DNF, DNF, DNF-> DNF
2x2x2BLD: DNF, 46.78, 1:08.47-> 46.78
3x3x3BLD: 3:46.29, 4:46.68, DNF-> 3:46.29
3x3x3OH: 29.09, (36.27), 30.72, (27.83), 30.56-> 30.12
3x3 MTS: 1:38.76, 1:14.45, (1:41.18), (1:04.66), 1:25.63-> 1:26.28
234-> 1:40.59
2345-> 4:19.18
megaminx: (2:56.20), 2:43.69, 2:43.35, (2:22.82), 2:37.70-> 2:41.58
sq-1: 47.05, 47.13, (29.07), (50.61), 38.83-> 44.34
skewb: 10.95, (12.65), 8.16, 8.33, (7.31)-> 9.15
FMC: 32 moves


Spoiler



Solution: U R2 F U2 F R U' F2 R' D R U' R' D R U D R F2 R' F R' F' R U' R' U R2 F R D' F'

premoves: F D' F'
U R2 F U2 F R U' //2x2x2
F2 R' D2 R D //2x2x3
R F2 //f2l-1
R' F R' F' R U' R' U R2 F R F' // all but 3 corners
correction: F D' F' (2 moves canceled)

skeleton: U R2 F U2 F R U' F2 R' D2 * R D R F2 R' F R' F' R U' R' U R2 F R D' F'

insertion: * D' R U' R' D R U R' (3 moves canceled)


----------



## Alea (Jul 31, 2017)

*2x2:* (10.31), 6.39, 8.36, 6.23, (5.89) =>* 7.00
3x3:* (24.87), 21.23, 16.98, (14.65), 16.41=>*18.21
4x4:* 1:25.88, 1:14.80, 1:07.27, (1:05.47), (1:34.88)=> *1:15.99
5x5:* 2:11.45, 2:27.09, (2:03.39), 2:18.96, (2:29.83)=> *2:19.17
6x6:* (4:14.39), 4:16.42, 4:37.76, (5:01.72), 4:23.16=>* 4:25.79
7x7:* 7:45.46, 6:55.62, (6:39.97), (7:48.90), 7:29.46=>* 7:23.52
2BLD:* 53.92, DNF(45.57), 41.11=>*41.11
2-4: 1:57.95 
2-5: 3:39.38
2-6: 9:12.51
2-7: 14:24.96
Kilo:* 1:09.70, (49.00), (2:01.57), 1:08.21, 1:19.21=> *1:12.38
Mega:* (2:15.34), 1:41.02, (1:37.45), 1:54.73, 2:02.89=> *1:52.88
Pyra:* 12.19, 9.34, (12.45), (8.26), 9.63=> *10.39
SQ-1:* 1:03.41, (2:00.68), 1:05.81, (1:01.17), 1:03.73=>*1:04.32
Skewb:* 10.73, (17.73), 14.42, 11.99, (7.56)=> *12.38
OH:* 36.83, (40.11), 32.29, (32.03), 32.28=> *33.81*


----------



## greentgoatgal (Aug 1, 2017)

3x3
1. 29.93
2. (28.35)
3. 29.52
4. 28.57
5. (33.18)
Avg: 29.35


----------



## sqAree (Aug 1, 2017)

*2x2:* (6.63), 5.45, 5.75, 4.28, (4.25) = *5.17
3x3:* (20.54), 14.48, 17.44, (14.23), 16.13 = *16.02
4x4:* (53.66), 1:03.69, 1:06.48, 55.45, (1:09.83) = *1:01.88* //the 53 with DP though!
*5x5:* 2:40.17, (3:23.03), (2:38.20), 2:42.74, 2:44.21 = *2:42.38
6x6:* 5:58.26, (6:21.37), 5:37.88, 5:59.91, (5:00.29) = *5:52.02
7x7:* 8:55.30, (7:36.90), 9:08.67, (10:18.21), 9:06.01 = *9:03.33
2BLD:* 35.86, DNF(34.45), 39.57 = *35.86
3BLD:* 1:50.48, DNF(1:54.25), DNF(1:29.06) = *1:50.48
4BLD:* 22:56.94, DNS, DNS = *22:56.94
MBLD:* *6/9 in 60:00
OH:* 23.18, 22.12, (25.64), 19.17, (18.64) = *21.49
Feet:* 3:19.34, (3:26.47), 2:55.29, 2:47.32, (2:21.67) = *3:00.66
MTS:* 1:18.67, (1:24.90), 1:10.33, 1:11.21, (1:02.77) = *1:13.41
2-4:* *1:23.67
2-5:* *4:24.14
2-6:* *9:48.29*
*2-7:* *20:23.57
MiniG:* *10:36.00
Clock:* 19.73, (18.86), 26.56, (DNF(29.06)), 19.34 = *21.88
Kilo:* (1:26.62), 1:07.39, 1:21.03, (58.84), 1:16.39 = *1:14.94
Mega:* 2:10.04, 2:08.48, (2:02.32), 2:14.97, (2:22.72) = *2:11.17
Pyra:* 10.70, 8.18, (6.19), (12.83), 8.01 = *8.97
SQ-1:* 1:17.19, (2:27.60), 1:17.67, (51.86), 1:25.66 = *1:20.18
Skewb:* 21.02, (41.55), (10.54), 23.82, 18.63 = *21.16
FMC:* *47
*


Spoiler: solution



D2 R' U R' F D' R //cross
F' L F L' F U' F' //F2L-1
D' R' U R D //F2L-2
D' F' U F D //F2L-3
F' U' F //F2L-4
l U' l' U' l U l' B' U B //OLL
R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L U2 //PLL

final solution:
D2 R' U R' F D' R F' L F L' F U' F' D' R' U R F' U F D F' U' F l U' l' U' l U l' B' U B R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L U2 (47)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 1, 2017)

Results week 30: congratulations to Isaac, arquillian and Christopher

*2x2x2*(51)

 2.33 cuberkid10
 2.33 Linus.B
 2.41 Jbacboy
 2.55 asacuber
 2.62 Isaac Lai
 2.86 Competition Cuber
 2.99 arquillian
 3.06 [email protected]
 3.08 applezfall
 3.35 turtwig
 3.36 username...
 3.55 franklin31113
 3.59 qaz
 3.75 jaysammey777
 3.79 Christopher_Cabrera
 3.90 DhruvA
 4.18 yoinneroid
 4.52 DGCubes
 4.54 typeman5
 4.67 Metallic Silver
 4.71 obelisk477
 4.96 Jonsa87
 5.08 T1_M0
 5.09 Corner Twist Cubing
 5.16 sqAree
 5.22 CornerCutter
 5.42 muchacho
 5.49 Bogdan
 5.52 MartinN13
 5.70 LegendaryMJS
 5.74 Kian
 5.76 Ghost Cuber
 5.82 ComputerGuy365
 6.00 The Blockhead
 6.22 Agguzi
 6.37 LostGent
 6.96 Kenneth Svendson
 6.99 Alea
 7.23 theos
 7.34 Arttu Puttonen
 7.45 Killernerd24
 7.56 PigsFTW
 7.69 Katiedavies31
 8.20 GarethBert11
 9.20 Bubbagrub
 9.66 Mike Hughey
 10.06 Awesome Cubemaster
 10.71 kprox1994
 11.42 arbivara
 12.96 Jacck
 18.43 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(60)

 7.83 yoinneroid
 8.23 Jbacboy
 9.19 Competition Cuber
 9.61 Isaac Lai
 9.66 cuberkid10
 9.97 turtwig
 10.28 jaysammey777
 10.51 DGCubes
 10.56 FastCubeMaster
 10.69 SolveThatCube
 10.69 SirAD
 10.88 typeman5
 10.92 qaz
 11.19 arquillian
 11.29 Keroma12
 11.86 asacuber
 12.80 DhruvA
 13.00 Linus.B
 13.02 obelisk477
 13.76 Christopher_Cabrera
 13.87 username...
 13.87 [email protected]
 13.90 Arttu Puttonen
 13.94 Kian
 14.24 YoAkshYo
 14.39 Ordway Persyn
 15.04 Jonsa87
 15.04 MaxCubes
 15.24 Metallic Silver
 15.43 Kenneth Svendson
 15.61 GarethBert11
 16.02 LostGent
 16.02 sqAree
 16.47 Killernerd24
 17.02 T1_M0
 17.04 PigsFTW
 17.08 LegendaryMJS
 17.79 CornerCutter
 17.99 Agguzi
 18.17 Bogdan
 18.21 Alea
 18.74 Katiedavies31
 18.90 muchacho
 20.57 Corner Twist Cubing
 21.70 Mike Hughey
 22.16 Bubbagrub
 22.99 applezfall
 25.01 The Blockhead
 25.18 xbrandationx
 25.28 kprox1994
 26.50 Ghost Cuber
 26.63 LPAlog
 28.28 MartinN13
 28.70 arbivara
 29.06 Aaditya Sikder
 29.34 greentgoatgal
 29.93 theos
 32.33 Jacck
 36.29 MatsBergsten
 56.07 Awesome Cubemaster
*4x4x4*(37)

 31.31 yoinneroid
 33.60 cuberkid10
 37.12 Jbacboy
 37.96 Isaac Lai
 39.39 jaysammey777
 40.73 qaz
 41.59 arquillian
 45.09 turtwig
 47.87 Christopher_Cabrera
 51.03 Keroma12
 55.33 obelisk477
 55.49 Competition Cuber
 56.28 Kian
 56.70 Killernerd24
 59.33 OJ Cubing
 59.77 DhruvA
 1:01.87 sqAree
 1:02.32 Kenneth Svendson
 1:09.26 LegendaryMJS
 1:10.85 T1_M0
 1:15.50 Bogdan
 1:15.98 Alea
 1:16.56 Agguzi
 1:17.40 PigsFTW
 1:23.88 Katiedavies31
 1:24.24 CornerCutter
 1:24.41 Mike Hughey
 1:24.58 The Blockhead
 1:28.46 [email protected]
 1:31.37 Bubbagrub
 1:32.15 Corner Twist Cubing
 1:35.22 One Wheel
 1:42.87 theos
 2:05.10 Jacck
 2:28.29 MatsBergsten
 4:06.92 arbivara
 6:54.88 Awesome Cubemaster
*5x5x5*(23)

 59.81 yoinneroid
 1:13.07 arquillian
 1:15.02 Isaac Lai
 1:16.56 qaz
 1:34.95 Keroma12
 1:36.86 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:39.89 Killernerd24
 1:40.81 Kian
 1:54.72 DhruvA
 1:59.33 obelisk477
 2:07.36 Kenneth Svendson
 2:19.17 Alea
 2:21.24 Katiedavies31
 2:22.59 Competition Cuber
 2:22.98 The Blockhead
 2:32.59 T1_M0
 2:37.62 Bogdan
 2:42.37 sqAree
 2:46.48 Mike Hughey
 3:02.21 Jacck
 3:07.99 One Wheel
 3:32.46 theos
 3:36.68 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(15)

 2:07.37 yoinneroid
 2:27.91 arquillian
 2:43.69 Keroma12
 2:52.89 Isaac Lai
 3:14.68 Christopher_Cabrera
 4:14.21 obelisk477
 4:21.21 Kian
 4:25.78 Alea
 4:36.98 The Blockhead
 5:18.47 RyuKagamine
 5:42.16 T1_M0
 5:52.02 sqAree
 5:53.95 One Wheel
 7:33.11 MichaelErskine
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(11)

 3:25.48 yoinneroid
 3:40.74 qaz
 3:48.31 arquillian
 4:46.16 Christopher_Cabrera
 6:42.33 The Blockhead
 7:23.51 Alea
 7:46.58 obelisk477
 8:41.81 One Wheel
 9:03.33 sqAree
 9:07.25 T1_M0
 DNF Bogdan
*3x3 one handed*(42)

 14.66 yoinneroid
 16.28 Jbacboy
 16.95 Isaac Lai
 19.44 YoAkshYo
 20.46 FastCubeMaster
 20.48 typeman5
 20.57 turtwig
 20.69 cuberkid10
 20.84 qaz
 21.49 sqAree
 21.91 arquillian
 22.76 SirAD
 23.62 Christopher_Cabrera
 23.90 Kian
 23.96 DGCubes
 26.74 Keroma12
 27.85 DhruvA
 29.83 Competition Cuber
 30.12 Bogdan
 30.85 Killernerd24
 32.12 applezfall
 33.02 obelisk477
 33.80 Alea
 35.20 Bubbagrub
 36.94 Kenneth Svendson
 37.51 T1_M0
 37.84 Katiedavies31
 38.37 username...
 39.53 CornerCutter
 44.41 Agguzi
 46.00 LegendaryMJS
 47.97 Mike Hughey
 50.02 PigsFTW
 51.90 LPAlog
 55.27 The Blockhead
 56.46 MartinN13
 1:00.52 One Wheel
 1:05.95 Jacck
 1:09.33 arbivara
 1:12.94 Aaditya Sikder
 2:22.80 Awesome Cubemaster
 DNF Arttu Puttonen
*3x3 with feet*(9)

 43.09 DhruvA
 1:15.89 Bubbagrub
 1:19.73 arquillian
 1:21.58 yoinneroid
 2:14.58 One Wheel
 2:15.91 T1_M0
 3:00.65 sqAree
 3:48.95 username...
 4:08.82 arbivara
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(21)

 7.18 [email protected]
 8.86 arquillian
 8.92 Linus.B
 9.06 asacuber
 9.47 Isaac Lai
 11.27 username...
 11.59 jaysammey777
 18.69 applezfall
 19.82 Keroma12
 20.86 T1_M0
 21.92 Killernerd24
 23.52 MatsBergsten
 34.84 Jonsa87
 35.86 sqAree
 38.33 LegendaryMJS
 41.11 Alea
 42.89 Arttu Puttonen
 43.20 Bubbagrub
 44.40 obelisk477
 46.78 Bogdan
 48.47 Jacck
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(18)

 41.25 arquillian
 1:13.61 Killernerd24
 1:13.63 T1_M0
 1:13.95 MatsBergsten
 1:29.63 FastCubeMaster
 1:33.70 Mike Hughey
 1:46.16 obelisk477
 1:48.91 YoAkshYo
 1:50.48 sqAree
 2:55.02 Jonsa87
 3:01.48 Isaac Lai
 3:37.73 Kian
 3:39.16 Jacck
 3:46.29 Bogdan
 3:57.26 Arttu Puttonen
 6:00.42 RyuKagamine
 DNF [email protected]
 DNF Bubbagrub
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(9)

 4:32.96 Keroma12
 4:58.69 Killernerd24
 6:26.88 MatsBergsten
 6:57.13 T1_M0
 8:13.15 Jacck
 9:06.14 OJ Cubing
13:26.46 obelisk477
22:56.94 sqAree
 DNF Mike Hughey
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

14:21.11 MatsBergsten
14:39.27 Killernerd24
17:46.11 Jacck
 DNF T1_M0
 DNF Mike Hughey
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(4)

34:13.88 Mike Hughey
 DNF Jacck
 DNF yoinneroid
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(3)

 DNF Keroma12
 DNF yoinneroid
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(9)

22/23 (57:00)  arquillian
13/17 (60:00)  T1_M0
9/10 (40:01)  Christopher_Cabrera
9/11 (25:22)  Keroma12
5/5 (23:21)  MatsBergsten
7/9 (33:40)  Killernerd24
6/9 (60:00)  sqAree
2/2 ( 7:05)  obelisk477
 DNF jaysammey777
*3x3 Match the scramble*(8)

 57.12 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:06.44 T1_M0
 1:13.40 sqAree
 1:26.28 Bogdan
 1:26.62 Isaac Lai
 1:38.76 yoinneroid
 2:02.36 obelisk477
 DNF applezfall
*2-3-4 Relay*(30)

 48.52 cuberkid10
 51.01 Isaac Lai
 57.52 arquillian
 1:03.64 Competition Cuber
 1:03.83 qaz
 1:15.57 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:17.65 obelisk477
 1:18.10 Keroma12
 1:21.61 DhruvA
 1:21.89 Kian
 1:23.67 sqAree
 1:24.76 Linus.B
 1:25.48 Killernerd24
 1:36.59 CornerCutter
 1:37.11 T1_M0
 1:38.34 Kenneth Svendson
 1:40.59 Bogdan
 1:40.81 GarethBert11
 1:46.07 The Blockhead
 1:46.65 LegendaryMJS
 1:51.47 applezfall
 1:57.95 Alea
 1:58.15 [email protected]
 2:05.25 Agguzi
 2:06.59 PigsFTW
 2:07.26 Bubbagrub
 2:18.02 Mike Hughey
 2:50.61 theos
 3:02.90 Jacck
 4:16.45 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(19)

 2:17.19 Isaac Lai
 2:17.70 arquillian
 2:56.12 Keroma12
 3:07.44 Kenneth Svendson
 3:09.13 Competition Cuber
 3:12.58 Christopher_Cabrera
 3:16.93 Kian
 3:20.54 Killernerd24
 3:21.12 DhruvA
 3:29.66 obelisk477
 3:39.38 Alea
 4:08.14 The Blockhead
 4:19.18 Bogdan
 4:19.26 T1_M0
 4:24.14 sqAree
 5:03.42 Mike Hughey
 6:12.21 theos
 6:13.50 Jacck
 7:23.54 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(13)

 4:57.53 arquillian
 5:11.14 Isaac Lai
 5:54.41 Keroma12
 6:40.66 Christopher_Cabrera
 7:16.99 obelisk477
 7:33.36 Kian
 7:39.89 DhruvA
 8:27.00 Kenneth Svendson
 8:48.56 The Blockhead
 9:12.51 Alea
 9:48.29 sqAree
10:40.88 T1_M0
11:41.90 One Wheel
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(12)

 8:37.11 arquillian
 9:52.67 Keroma12
11:04.18 Christopher_Cabrera
12:25.03 Arttu Puttonen
13:19.55 DhruvA
13:51.36 Jonsa87
14:24.96 Alea
15:40.32 Kenneth Svendson
15:48.13 The Blockhead
15:57.09 obelisk477
20:23.57 sqAree
20:56.00 T1_M0
*MiniGuildford*(5)

 5:47.59 Christopher_Cabrera
 8:13.50 DhruvA
10:01.60 [email protected]
10:13.83 The Blockhead
10:36.00 sqAree
*Kilominx*(6)

 19.64 jaysammey777
 33.30 Christopher_Cabrera
 39.33 Killernerd24
 53.68 The Blockhead
 1:12.37 Alea
 1:14.94 sqAree
*Skewb*(33)

 3.07 Jbacboy
 3.89 Isaac Lai
 5.22 Linus.B
 5.67 Competition Cuber
 5.70 asacuber
 5.97 cuberkid10
 6.03 qaz
 6.23 DhruvA
 6.54 DGCubes
 6.58 jaysammey777
 7.15 Katiedavies31
 7.64 Ghost Cuber
 8.39 [email protected]
 8.70 username...
 8.97 MartinN13
 9.05 Christopher_Cabrera
 9.05 turtwig
 9.15 Bogdan
 9.23 Bubbagrub
 11.99 applezfall
 12.24 T1_M0
 12.38 Alea
 13.62 theos
 14.30 CornerCutter
 15.50 Kenneth Svendson
 15.57 The Blockhead
 15.83 LegendaryMJS
 18.19 GarethBert11
 21.16 sqAree
 22.33 Jacck
 28.29 MatsBergsten
 29.19 obelisk477
 36.44 arbivara
*Clock*(12)

 7.05 jaysammey777
 7.15 qaz
 11.44 yoinneroid
 14.40 Christopher_Cabrera
 16.56 RyuKagamine
 20.63 The Blockhead
 21.61 Kian
 21.88 sqAree
 24.74 Bubbagrub
 27.75 username...
 31.53 arbivara
 45.89 DhruvA
*Pyraminx*(31)

 2.68 DGCubes
 3.87 Linus.B
 4.18 Isaac Lai
 4.19 applezfall
 4.22 yoinneroid
 4.51 CornerCutter
 4.83 Competition Cuber
 4.95 Ghost Cuber
 5.17 jaysammey777
 5.28 Christopher_Cabrera
 5.29 arquillian
 5.51 YoAkshYo
 6.21 [email protected]
 6.27 T1_M0
 6.37 DhruvA
 6.70 username...
 7.05 Jbacboy
 7.25 qaz
 8.51 turtwig
 8.96 sqAree
 9.62 Kenneth Svendson
 9.80 obelisk477
 9.94 MartinN13
 10.39 Alea
 11.86 Kian
 13.22 LegendaryMJS
 13.59 Jacck
 15.05 The Blockhead
 15.19 Bubbagrub
 18.99 arbivara
 31.20 MatsBergsten
*Megaminx*(17)

 52.69 Isaac Lai
 1:08.33 yoinneroid
 1:13.69 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:15.36 DGCubes
 1:17.92 Killernerd24
 1:21.66 arquillian
 1:49.23 obelisk477
 1:52.88 Alea
 1:55.83 YoAkshYo
 2:11.16 sqAree
 2:24.41 The Blockhead
 2:41.58 Bogdan
 2:42.15 T1_M0
 2:57.90 Corner Twist Cubing
 3:05.87 applezfall
 3:24.68 One Wheel
 4:11.95 theos
*Square-1*(26)

 12.91 yoinneroid
 12.96 Isaac Lai
 13.24 cuberkid10
 17.61 qaz
 18.63 DGCubes
 19.15 jaysammey777
 20.46 Competition Cuber
 20.54 turtwig
 23.33 Christopher_Cabrera
 26.33 YoAkshYo
 26.39 T1_M0
 26.89 [email protected]
 29.54 username...
 34.10 DhruvA
 34.71 Bubbagrub
 35.00 Corner Twist Cubing
 44.34 Bogdan
 44.68 Ghost Cuber
 55.16 Mike Hughey
 55.96 CornerCutter
 1:02.92 The Blockhead
 1:04.32 Alea
 1:07.96 RyuKagamine
 1:10.75 Kenneth Svendson
 1:18.21 Jacck
 1:20.17 sqAree
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(13)

27 obelisk477
27 okayama
29 Jacck
29 qaz
30 arbivara
32 Bogdan
34 Isaac Lai
38 T1_M0
38 theos
38 Mike Hughey
39 DuLe
47 sqAree
DNF  Bubbagrub

*Contest results*

476 Isaac Lai
447 arquillian
434 Christopher_Cabrera
388 yoinneroid
366 T1_M0
345 obelisk477
341 qaz
340 sqAree
312 Competition Cuber
310 DhruvA
309 Keroma12
280 cuberkid10
270 Killernerd24
253 jaysammey777
248 Jbacboy
241 Kian
233 turtwig
228 Bogdan
228 Alea
227 DGCubes
211 [email protected]
206 Linus.B
202 The Blockhead
201 Kenneth Svendson
192 username...
174 applezfall
173 Mike Hughey
157 CornerCutter
154 YoAkshYo
149 asacuber
148 Bubbagrub
136 MatsBergsten
135 Jacck
129 LegendaryMJS
128 typeman5
116 FastCubeMaster
110 Katiedavies31
107 Jonsa87
97 Ghost Cuber
91 Arttu Puttonen
89 Agguzi
88 SirAD
84 Corner Twist Cubing
82 theos
80 PigsFTW
78 MartinN13
69 Metallic Silver
68 One Wheel
65 GarethBert11
63 arbivara
54 SolveThatCube
50 LostGent
48 muchacho
42 franklin31113
38 Ordway Persyn
38 OJ Cubing
38 RyuKagamine
36 MaxCubes
25 LPAlog
23 okayama
22 Awesome Cubemaster
21 ComputerGuy365
20 kprox1994
16 Aaditya Sikder
15 xbrandationx
13 DuLe
8 greentgoatgal
8 MichaelErskine


----------



## applezfall (Aug 1, 2017)

Bogdan said:


> 2x2x2: (6.57), 6.01, 5.30, 5.17, (4.06)-> 5.49
> 3x3x3: (16.36), (20.08), 17.74, 19.33, 17.45-> 18.17
> 4x4x4: 1:17.38, 1:14.89, (1:25.16), (1:11.57), 1:14.24-> 1:15.50
> 5x5x5: 2:45.53, (2:30.06), 2:34.42, 2:32.90, (3:21.26)-> 2:37.62
> ...


didn't know you were on speedsolving also why don't you come to Constanta Cube Days?


----------



## arquillian (Aug 1, 2017)

aww, win streak broken. I was too busy with college to do big blind and the side events. Congrats to Isaac though, well deserved.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 1, 2017)

It is time for the Gift Card Lottery again. Who shall win the $15???

We set the wheel spinning, turning, turning.... slowly stopping at 33.
Lucky number 33, fast lookup: that is *Jacck!!*

He is the second person to win twice, wow! Some are lucky.
(And some are close, place 32 for instance )


----------



## Jacck (Aug 1, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> It is time for the Gift Card Lottery again. Who shall win the $15???
> 
> We set the wheel spinning, turning, turning.... slowly stopping at 33.
> Lucky number 33, fast lookup: that is *Jacck!!*
> ...


Great!
And: Thanks!
And: Could you do the german lottery for a while? 10% for you??


----------



## Bogdan (Aug 9, 2017)

applezfall said:


> didn't know you were on speedsolving also why don't you come to Constanta Cube Days?


I have something else to do that weekend.


----------



## applezfall (Aug 10, 2017)

Bogdan said:


> I have something else to do that weekend.


Ok


----------

